# Invisalign / Teeth Whitening



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm going for project vain at the moment. I used to play rugby quite a lot and have had my teeth bashed around a bit because of it. I want to get the straightened out but don't want to go down the train track route to do it.

Does anyone have any experience of invisalign treatment, and if so how did you find it? I know it can be quite expensive but it'll be worth it in the long run.

Also, I want to have my teeth whitening so that they are nice and pearly again. A few people have told me that the best option is to get the dentist to make me up a tray and then do it myself at home. Anyone heard about this or have any experiences of it? Toothpaste in the UK is pretty weak in comparison to some brands abroad, apparently it is something to do with the PPM flouride content? Can anyone recommend a great whitening paste and even a whitening kit that pretty cost effective?

Cheers guys


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

get a whitening kit made by your dentist or you could try a home kit if your confident

polarnight is a great product, the 16% bleach


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

i went to get invisalign and i was told i couldn't get it because your teeth have to be 7/10 for it to work and mine were 5/10 now i have tracks but behind the teeth so you cant see them


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheers guys.

Ash, when you say 7/10 , 5/10 what do you mean by that?

What are the costs of having tacks compared to invisalign?


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> i went to get invisalign and i was told i couldn't get it because your teeth have to be 7/10 for it to work and mine were 5/10 now i have tracks but behind the teeth so you cant see them


Interesting.. how much are tracks behind the teeth mate ??


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm on tray 7 of 48 of my invisalgn . I'm paying £3500 , which includes the whitening at the end . To be knownest mate my teeth ain't that straight at all , I have two teeth set back about 10 mm ! And extreme over crowding . So it's well worth enquiring . I was told about it from my dentist as he is the one who practices this in my surgery .

Please any questions mate ask


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Just noticed , an old thread , a update on your situation will be interesting ,


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Prowhitesmile.com

Basic kit is less than £20. It does the job.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I used these, they are very, very good and my teeth were badly stained, 6 months later and they are still just as white. I noticed the difference by day 3 and only ended up using 14 double strips.

http://crestwhitestrips.co.uk/products/Crest-3D-Whitestrips-Professional-Effects-Non-Slip-Strips-for-Brown-or-Yellow-Teeth.html


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you just use that via viglink lol?!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

www.mysparklingsmile.co.uk

They will do discount and offer the best products at the best prices, ask for it at £100 for the full kit and mention UKM


----------



## barrowvian (Sep 6, 2008)

I found a really good orthodontist here in Southampton. I decided to go for something called Damon Clear ... it's basically the train tracks but instead of those silver brackets they are clear. You can hardly see them to be honest, but in all fairness I wouldn't care if they were really visible because at the end of the day I decided to have them put on so who cares  I've had them on since April 2011 and theyre due to come off around August this year. I've noticed a massive difference in my teeth and will post before/after pics when it's finished. I paid £2000 for the full treatment and that includes whitening after.


----------

